# "beedle bushings lubrication??"



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Just a question for the g3 guys in the group. Our club runs strictly super g's and we've been using the brass pilleggi bushings, but now we're trying the new beedle bushings and we're wondering what type of oil is best used. Any and all answers are greatly appreciated. Thanks, Rick @ Rose City Motorplex


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm a novie, not an expert, but on another forum they say for bushings the lighter the better. What say Ye?? mj


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Rick there's been some discussion about lubing them here 

http://www.ho-tips.org/index.php?showtopic=999

You could also ask here,this board is getting the rep of being a BSRT board,just don't mind the politics on it,it can be ripe at times for them,but the good G guys are there, :wave: 

http://planetofspeed.net/BBS/viewforum.php?f=6&sid=7cfb2f4997e4be70815921ab56f42979


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

*Thanks, Rick. Will do.*

How's things??


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Actually having a great year Rick,so far i'm leading our points series.And you guys,hows things going down east.Did Deane (Montoya1) get ahold of you guys,he's gonna be in your area,sometime next summer
I posted your question over on POS,once we get past the funny /smart-ass comments,should start getting some decent answers for you :woohoo: 
Rick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hornet said:


> Rick there's been some discussion about lubing them here


Mr. H Please don't mind if i mention that you didn't state exactly what lube you use.......... I understand though. No one on the links you posted really says what they currently use. They say " i used to use" this. Or "i'm experimenting with" that. I think it was Penske who first used the quick fill gas containers in '70s Trans Am. Everyone else had a kitten!! But then they did it. The unfair advantage. mj


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Good point City,i don't run G's,so i'm not familiar with the new plastic bushings for them,and right now i think guys are still experimenting trying to find the best lube.
Dean the Machine,is on POS,he builds most of BSRT's RTR cars,so i'm hoping him and Gary (Beadle)have come across something good for them. :thumbsup: 
Looks like most guys are sorta gravitating towards a Graphite based lubricant.
Rick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Just talked to Deane "the machine" and he says that he uses the Redline lubricant on everything including the bearings, bushings, gears and axles. mj


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

I'm glad things are going good for you, Rick. I'm currently leading both the Nextel Cup and Nastruck divisions in our 2 series and my teammate is 2nd, so Big Dogs Inc. is having a good year. Deane hasn't contacted me yet, but he's more than welcome to come down and run some laps with us any time. Later, Rick


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

City:that sounds better then the graphite idea by a long shot. :thumbsup: 
Rick,good show :wave:


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Rick, could you e-mail me? I joined the other board (POS) this am and am registered as a member but when I try to log on, it says my member name is invalid and to contact the administrator. Thanks, Rick


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

City,i did some digging on Redline oils,i'm not so sure i'd be using the stuff on the front bushing,looks like redline products are synthetic based,and my understanding of synthetic based oils is they will gravitate towards heat ,which in the front bushing's case is the com,so it might be something to keep in mind :thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Rick,instead of reaming the bushings,you could try an old trick from the old plated bushing days,and that's to push an axle through the bushing,i used to use a .059" Tyco axle,but alot of guys used the bigger .061" Tomy axle 
Just another option instead of reaming them.
Rick


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks, I looked for a 0.061 reamer today at a few places and all I could find was a 1/16 (0.060). Think I'll try the axle thing. Thanks for all the replies, guys. Rick


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Lube*

This is what i use for bushing lube on all my slots.I have a ton of the Tomy SG+ cars and the BSRT G3's-although i dont use the "Beedle bushings" it seems to work well as an all around lube.I use it to lube the rear axle placments too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

RiderZ said:


> This is what i use for bushing lube


I've been using the same Rider, so far so good. Hornet what would the result be of oil "gravitating" to the com? mj


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I've been using the same Rider, so far so good. Hornet what would the result be of oil "gravitating" to the com? mj


Obviously it would foul the com & brushes resulting in poor performance!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

City they will run with oil on the com and brushes,but it's generally acknowledged,that it's not a good thing to have oil there as Rider states.
Things will migrate pretty good on an armature,as you've found with 380 loctite,the arm does run warm enough to usually cause stuff like oil and loctites to travel or migrate to places you don't want the stuff,and it's my understanding synthetic based lubes are designed to be attracted to heat,so theoretically the lube could end up on the com. :thumbsup:
Personally i'd try maybe a teflon based lube,if it's a plastic bushing,that's only my opinion though, :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Hornet, The synthetic oil i am using (Niftech synthetic) claims : works at extremely high temps, teflon additive etc. i don't seem to have had any migration issues mj


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

You're probably good then.
I'd keep a close eye on the com,next time you have it apart,give the com a good inspection under a magnifying glass,if nothing shows up on it,i'd say,you've probably got a pretty good lube for the bushings :thumbsup:


----------

